# Our first upland training.



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Sounds like he's doing a lot at 7 months. Have fun.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Good work!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you both. Yes everyone seems to forget that he is still a young pup as he is rather large. I had this same trouble with my son people expected him to be better behaved and more mature because he was bigger than everyone else. What can I say I dont know how to grow small things. LOL


----------

